# Christmas Eve balloon launch - add your angels.



## Drazic<3

Dear girlies,

You have probably seen on facebook or elsewhere the campaign for angel mummies and their families to release balloons on Christmas Eve for their angels. 

We decided we are going to get down to the beach and release one for Edan, one for Drazic and we would also like to release one for all the angels for the girls here. Of course, I won't do it without your permission, but if you could reply with the names(s) of your angel(s) and we will add them to the balloon. I'll post piccies after Xmas. 

If your precious angels don't have names, I could just put 'X's angel' or maybe 'angel 'surname' or something? 

I hope this doesn't sound bad or horrible, we just thought it would be a nice thing to do. 

With love,
:hugs:
-x-

EDIT - just to clarify, I wasn't planning on doing a balloon for each baby - not because I woudn't love to - but because logistically me carrying over 50 balloons filled with helium to the windy beach sounds like a bad idea! Also, environmentally and financially sadly it wouldn't be possible. However, all the babies names will be written across a bunch of nice, large, helium balloons and they can all travel together, looking after each other. I will launch these during the day so we can get decent pictures, then at night launch three lanterns - I have just brought these from ebay - one pink, one blue and one yellow to cover all our angels. I will post piccies after Xmas for you all, but I will try and get as many good ones as possible. If you would like me to change anything, or think about something different for your angel, please let me know. With love, :hugs: and healing :kiss:

:angel: Angels balloon name list :angel: 

Edan Tama James-Golding
Drazic James-Golding
Angel Baby Wood 
Rex Barnes
Lil One Barnes
Angel baby Smith
Taylor Repka
Scout Repka
Justice Hallé
Sophie
Phoebe Alexandra Snowball
Ryan Peter Aldous
Jamie O' shea 
Erin O' shea 
Baby Doddy
Sebastian David Griffiths
Jamie Louise Anderson
Baby Taylor
Dakota Templeton
Baby Boo Rees
Angel Thomas
Angel Baby Hall
Rowan Maddox
Ruby Eckersall
Angel Baby Binns
Angel Hallett
Angel Baby Beanie
Angel Button
Lily Hill
Angel Baby King
Angel Baby Luntley 1
Angel Baby Luntley 2
Alex Smith
Ickle Bubs Boyce
Beau Hunter
Baby Angel Amshoff
Baby Angel Maris 
Mazariche Maris
Baby Breckon
Charlie Greasby
Baby Roughton
Rocky Donald 
Ruby Donald
Angel Robson
Angel Nichols Hurrell
Bubble Bean Munro
Angel O'Reilly
Angel Dada
Angel Delo
Jesse Mullin-Tomblin
Skye Bishop
Our Little Angel
Angel Duncan
Hedgewitch's beautiful angels
Lilly-Maye Britland
Elmo Jordan
Fluffys beautiful Fluffybabies
Baby Tweety
Baby Byrd
Jamie 
Sea Monkey
Chloe and Leo
Hope Rose
Baby Turner
Angel Phoebe
Ethan Oliver
Baby Carr
Baby Murdough
Baby Bradley
Heidi's Angel
Goldsmith Angels
Winter
Kaden Ross
Baby Rieley
Baby Wi-Me
Baby Casey
Logan Docherty
Dawn & John's Angels
Little Laing
Chloe Fox
Baby Cunningham
Linke's Angel Babies
(x2 angels on PM - note to self!) 
:angel:
​


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I would love you to do this for me Drazic thats such a good idea hun x x


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun this would be very much appreciated could you do one for me please 
Angel baby Wood x x x x ( not named our bubs yet,oh doesnt talk much about it :cry:) 
Thanks you so much huni :hugs:

x x x:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Drazic<3

Not problem girls, will get a list going of all the names and then will add them on 23rd to the balloon. I just want to do _something_, y'know? Even if it is only little. 

Kittykat, do your precious angels have names or can I use your surname? :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey I forgot about adding a name, we never really give ours one, but I know spent one fantastic day with friends and my OH and him joked all day about calling 'him' (as I would love a boy - but now I would love a healthy baby no preference of sex anymore) Rex as they thought it was quite a blokey name, so I think it would be nice to say Rex, and if you put my name on too that would be brilliant. Does that sound okay????
x


----------



## Drazic<3

Sure darling, I will write the details at the top and people can just change and check them. I won't buy the balloon to put them all on until the 23rd so it's all fresh and full of helium, so plenty of time to sort it - what is your name darling? 

If you have friends with angels, or anything else like that please feel free to add.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Yeah Surname - plus actually thinking can I have Rex for my first and I will have 'lil one' for the second (again never got chance here).

Thanks sweety, this has given me a tear now and excitement thinking about such a fitting tribute XxX


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Barnes is surname x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks darling, added angels to the list. Hopefully lots of girls will like it then we can get loads of the angels flying up together. :hugs:


----------



## veganmum2be

this is a truely lovely idea :)


----------



## Drazic<3

^
Can I add your angel hunny? Just need a name or nickname or maybe just your surname?


----------



## veganmum2be

well we only refer to our bean as bean or angel.
we're not married but both our surnames are Smith lol.
Angel baby Smith would be really lovely. :)

such a lovely thing for you to do, to go to this effort for other people and their angels.
:) xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Handy co-incidence! We are annoyingly the other way round - we are married but have different surnames as we have been too lazy to sort it out! :dohh: It's no problem hun, I was going to do balloons for Draz and Edan and it just seemed right to put the other angels in their too. Just been looking at chinese lanterns on ebay, might get one of them too.


----------



## LeaArr

Katie, thank you for the message in my journal. I would like to include Taylor and Scout. :hugs:

edited to add: their surname is Repka


----------



## Drazic<3

I have posted a message in some of the girls journals I know lost little ones, sorry if the messages are similar, just wanted to get through before I left work (I know, I'm a trooper!) But PLEASE feel free to invite anyone else - it's open to all angels :)


----------



## aviolet

Wow I absolutely love this idea! I get excited to think of how beautiful it will look, can't wait to see the pics :flower: I'd be honored for you to add a balloon for Justice Hallé :flow:


----------



## tinybutterfly

truly a lovely idea!!!
i'll pm you the name :)


----------



## SugarKisses

Aw thats such a nice thing your doing hun. I think Im releasing one for my Sophie down the beach aswell...x x x


----------



## Tasha

I hadnt seen this on facebook, I will be doing one for my girl too then x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Thats a lovely idea!!!

can i add my name? we will do one too :hugs:

Phoebe Alexandra Snowball


----------



## Las78

Thank you hun, would have loved to come with you. Please add Ryan Peter Aldous,

You're a star - so thoughtful x


----------



## RedRose19

hey hun :hugs: thanks for the message i think its a lovely idea... i cried when i saw the thread.... ive got two angels if you could add them both please?? my first angel is Jamie my little girl and the 2nd we named Erin cuz we didn know if it was a boy or girl so thought erin is a nice uni sex name :)

thanks for doing this :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hugs: thanks for letting me know about this sweetie, my eyes are welling up thinking about it. 

We never found out the sex so its just Baby Doddy

:flower: thank you xxx


----------



## orange-sox

Awww this is a lovely idea sweetheart :hugs:

If you could add my darling boy I would be ever so greatful

Sebastian David Griffiths

xxx


----------



## KA92

id love for my two to be added

Jamie Lousie Anderson and Baby Taylor

such a nice thing to do :) Thank you


----------



## selina3127

what a wonderful idea please add
dakota templeton 
thank you xxxx


----------



## Smiler79

Hey 

This is a beautiful idea. Please could you add Baby Boo (surnamne Rees). You are doing a really wondeful thing, so thank you form myself and my husband
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bumpyboo

Well done, for doing such an amazing thing 4 us!! How sweet of u!! Please can u add 
Angel Thomas xxxThankyou :)


----------



## scarlett83

Thats an amazing thing to do, could you please name mine 'angel baby Hall'. Thank you so much :hugs:


----------



## shocker

What a great idea, would you please add Rowan Maddox :hugs: thanks hun


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for all the lovely feedback girls. All have been added to the list, if you could just check I have got the spelling okay. I just liked the idea of all our angels being remembered together. :hugs:

Bet it will be minus 12 on Christmas eve on that cold beach! :)


----------



## RedRose19

sorry hun i forgot to give you the surname - O' shea 

thanks again hun :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Hi honey, what a lovely idea. I'll be losing our baby today. Would you mind putting our baby on the list? It may change if we find out it's a boy, but we've been referring to baby as 'she' for so long she even had a name xxx


----------



## aviolet

Drazic<3 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely feedback girls. All have been added to the list, if you could just check I have got the spelling okay.

 hehe yup you even got the lil dash over the 'e' in Hallé :thumbup:
I think what you're doing is so great, hope the weather isn't too chilly that day!!! :flower:


----------



## Lincoln Girl

would love you to add my angel if thats okay

angel baby Binns


----------



## lauraperrysan

please add my angels.....I have 5 :(
all under 'angel hallett' (my oh surname) 
thank you xxxxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Hi hun, what a fabulous idea. Can you add Angel Baby Beanie to the list. Thanks. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, all added :hugs:

Tulip, good luck sweetheart. I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SmileyShazza

Hi Drazic

What a lovely idea :)

Could you please add "Angel Button" to the list please?


----------



## Charlotteee

This is a brilliant idea.
Could you add 'Lily Hill'
We didnt know the sex, but we were so excited and when we discussed names we only ever discussed girls names. Thats what our heart was set on.
Thankyou
xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, added :hugs:


----------



## mum2beagain

this is such a lovley idea if u could do one for angel baby king thank you


----------



## RedRose19

were gonna buy a pink and blue balloon for xmas eve :) we launced a yellow one when we lost our little girl... we let go of the balloon watched it go off with a letter we wrote to her inside... then when we turned round there were swans behind us.. hissing etc and thought best not walk near them and ran the other way... the whole time i was thinking my angel was prob laughing at the thought of us running away from swans.. so every time i see a swan i just smile and know my angel is near :cloud9: just thought id share that with you ladies...


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww babyhopes, that is beautiful. Lovely! :hugs:


----------



## zoe87

This is such a great idea.. please could u include:
Angel Baby Luntley1
Angel Baby Luntley 2

Thank You...


----------



## Drazic<3

Added :)


----------



## Frankietoo

This is such a lovely and thoughtful idea. Please could you add my little one 'Alex Smith' as well.

Thanks so much x


----------



## wanabamummy

This is so lovely and now I am crying again!!

Please can you add ours? Ickle bubs boyce. 

Thank you xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Awwww hun :hugs: - both added


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm just wondering, are you releasing a balloon for every angel??

And taking a picture of each one as its released?

I'm only asking as i would really love to get the picture framed, i feel i can move on after that, as i'll have some sort of memory - if you can call it that.

Your so thoughtful sweetheart thankyou. Most people would have wanted this to be kept between the family, i think its so kind of you to ask us all xxxxx


----------



## Snowball

That's a lovely idea:hugs:

Please can you add Beau Hunter.


----------



## bbb2009

can you please add baby angel Amshoff to the list? thank you!!


----------



## RedRose19

Lottybump said:


> I'm just wondering, are you releasing a balloon for every angel??
> 
> And taking a picture of each one as its released?
> 
> I'm only asking as i would really love to get the picture framed, i feel i can move on after that, as i'll have some sort of memory - if you can call it that.
> 
> Your so thoughtful sweetheart thankyou. Most people would have wanted this to be kept between the family, i think its so kind of you to ask us all xxxxx

i thought we wud all be releasing our own balloons?? :shrug:


----------



## happybaby

Baby Angel Maris and Mazariche Maris as I had 2 miscarriages. what a lovely idea. thank you


----------



## KKSARAH

What a beautiful idea :hugs:

Please could you add Baby Breckon

Thank You Hun :hugs:

Sxxx
:hug:


----------



## debgreasby

Could you please add our angel boy to your list - Charlie Greasby.

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

babyhopes10 said:


> Lottybump said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering, are you releasing a balloon for every angel??
> 
> And taking a picture of each one as its released?
> 
> I'm only asking as i would really love to get the picture framed, i feel i can move on after that, as i'll have some sort of memory - if you can call it that.
> 
> Your so thoughtful sweetheart thankyou. Most people would have wanted this to be kept between the family, i think its so kind of you to ask us all xxxxx
> 
> i thought we wud all be releasing our own balloons?? :shrug:Click to expand...

Im not really sure :|

I know she said on the original post she would like to release a balloon for each of our angels, which is why i was wondering if the pics would be of each balloon as i would like to frame it :)

xxx


----------



## Tulip

I read it as one for each of Drazic's angels plus one for all of us together xx


----------



## MrsRoughton

could you please add my angel,
Baby Roughton thanks hun xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Thanks for all the names - all added.

Lottybump - what I was thinking of what writing the names all together on a few big foil helium balloons and releasing them together, so all the angels 'spirits' were released at the same time. I understand many people are releasing their own balloons and maybe that would be something nice for you and OH to also do to get a more personal picci? I would love to do a balloon each, and I am not saying I won't if everyone would prefer, but a few little things put me off - I liked the idea of them all being together, also logistically I already have nearly 50 babies to include, and probably more by Xmas so it would be very difficult to do (I would be like that balloon boy in the states, but a girl,in England, and ACTUALLY pulled into the sky :rofl:) - Also, I am aware of the environmental issues with releasing many balloons. 

Maybe I could get an extra one if you feel it would be right for your angel? Also though, I am planning to buy some fire lanterns and release probably three or so of them too for all the babies, so (hopefully) I should be able to get some nice piccies which I will post here afterwards. I understand what you are saying about something to hold on to, but maybe if we both do the balloon release you will have a few special pictures and remember, your sweet angel will always be in your heart. :hugs:

I hope that sounds okay, happy to change it though?

EDIT - The sight of all those baby angel names together really breaks my heart. :cry:


----------



## smidgen

Hi, do you think you could put 2 more names on for the babies i lost this year - Rocky Donald & Ruby Donald

many thanks and what a beautiful idea x


----------



## Charlotteee

No drazic thats fine, it gives me peace that my angel lily will be playing with the babys of all you amazing women. I know she's happy. And i will still get one framed of the one big balloon. My oh doesn't want to dwell on it which is why i think he might not want to do it. He just wants to move on. But no i like your idea more, i know they're all together then :) xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm really glad you like it darling. I will try and get some 'action shots' but I will make sure to take piccis of the balloons in the house too so I get some decent ones. :hugs: 

New angels added :hugs:


----------



## veganmum2be

i think its nicer for all the angels to go on one list together.
plus i'd think it would be slightly hard to transport, like drazic said, over 50 ballons!!

i love the whole idea, and i too will frame a piccy of it. :) really thankful of all this, i couldn;t really get to a nice place to release a balloon myself as i dont drive, so thanks again!! :)


----------



## Drazic<3

No problem sweetheart, I am glad you are all so pleased about it. Will take loads of piccis before we go to the beach - we don't drive but it's only a 15 min walk and then set them off there.

One question to everyone though - on the group they are saying midnight. Would it be a better idea for me to do it during the day to try and get some better piccis, or at night? I was thinking about maybe releasing the balloons during the day, then the lanterns at night? Not sure what everyone would prefer. :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

That sounds like a good idea, balloons during daylight so they can be seen properly and lanterns at night so they glow, and stand out and then the angels have lights following them so they don't get lost on their way up there xxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

if it was me, i'd do it at night as i love the beach at night, so quiet and peacefull.
but i dont suppose it matters, whatever your happy with :)


----------



## debgreasby

I'd do the balloons in the day and the lanterns at night. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## Charlotteee

Well to say that one in four pregnancys end in miscarriage, the amount of angels that are on the balloon launch really makes me wonder if there statistics are wrong...


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls,

Lotty - since miscarrying, I have heard everything from 1 in 6, to 1 in 3. And that doesn't include women who have early miscarriages and never even knew, or people who hadn't had medically confirmed pregnancies. Terrifying.

:hugs:


----------



## smidgen

its just so terrifying - and i've read the more miscarriages you've had the greater chance of further miscarriages - I've had 3 now - so just wonder what my chances are!!!


----------



## Tulip

Thanks again Drazic. Agree with not doing too many balloons (even today I'm trying to be just a little eco)

I love the thought of all our angels going on their journey together. I'll be sending up a chinese lantern a day or two before to light the way for them.

xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I think that if you have even one miscarriage they should monitor you so carefully when you fall pregnant again. Because in a normal world, if your fit and healthy there is no reason why you should miscarry.

It bugs me that you have to go through the pain of THREE mc to even be considered for tests xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Draz, can you let us know where on Facebook this is happening? I'm looking for some support groups to join as an angel mummy x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

God I am so hormonal again - just read the thread again, saw the names and started blubbing.:cry:

I am going to go and take some rubbish up to the tip and pull my socks up. I am an emotional mess today lol.

Thanks Drazic for doing this - its brilliant x x


----------



## smidgen

KittyKatBabe said:


> God I am so hormonal again - just read the thread again, saw the names and started blubbing.:cry:
> 
> I am going to go and take some rubbish up to the tip and pull my socks up. I am an emotional mess today lol.
> 
> Thanks Drazic for doing this - its brilliant x x

KittyKatBabe - its ok to have an emotional day - just let it all out - you'll only feel worse if you bottle it all up -just take one day at a time xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Huge :hugs: Kittykat, PM me if you want a chat. It is pretty shocking isn't it? All those names, knowing it's a tiny percentage of all the little angels out there :cry:

I agree with you lotty, it is terrible. Unofficially, this is my second miscarriage - but because with the first I was young and niave and didn't get it medically confirmed, they won't consider it as such. I thought I was 10 weeks with the first, but now having got through this with Edan I realise I was probably much, much earlier - and just down to irregular cycles. 

Smidgen - 3? Huge hugs darling :hugs: I think the odds stay the same until you are diagnosed with issues with recurrant miscarriage, but then at least trying to find a silver lining, you will get help and support. :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Tulip said:


> Draz, can you let us know where on Facebook this is happening? I'm looking for some support groups to join as an angel mummy x

Here you go hunny, here is the event and some groups I have added;

The balloon party 
The rememberance tree
Pregnancy loss rememberance and support
Miscarriage awareness
Miscarriage, stillbirth and infant loss support 
Gone too soon
Couples dealing with miscarriage


----------



## Pyrrhic

Can you add Angel Robson please :hugs:

6 years, 3 days since I said goodbye.


----------



## LeaArr

I agree it is heartbreaking to see that list of angels names. For me though, it makes me feel like I am not alone in the journey. I feel so alone with this in RL. :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Added :hugs:

I know LeaArr hunny, it is so hard in real life. It feels like everyone moves on and forgets. But we never will :hugs:


----------



## Diggydog

Such a lovely thought,

Could you add my Angel Nichols Hurrell for me please.

Thank you Drazic<3 ....hope you have enough puff in you to blow up all the balloons! :)

maria xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Diggy - will add now. Thank goodness for helium :winkwink:


----------



## Leanne-x

Could u add Bubble bean Munro plz, we didnt have a name, just called him bubble lol x


----------



## im_mi

oh drazic what a gorgeous idea, thank you so much for offering to do this. I would love it if you would add my little angel to your list. Angel O'Reilly :)


----------



## chachadada

Babe this is such a beautiful idea, please add Angel dada for me, we named our baby Angel as we didn't know if we has having a boy or girl. Thanks in advance you have such a sweet hart huni xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

All added :kiss:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Just an idea but do you have a planned time for your balloon release???

i would like to send mine off at the same time iykwim ??

:hugs:


----------



## cinnamini

This is such a lovely idea ... would you add mine angel Delo

thank you so much x


----------



## dawny690

My 2 angel babies please babe xxxxx


----------



## analyticalema

I love your idea! :kiss::cry::thumbup: You are a truly wonderful and inspirational woman thank you! :hugs: :thumbup: :hugs:
Could you please add Jesse Mullin-Tomblin to the list. 
Thank you! Xx
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Vicyi

Could you add Skye Bishop please. x


----------



## Lou

Drazic, This is a lovely idea and has brought a little tear to my eye... unfortunately OH and I didn't have a name for our LO, so please could you put the name:

'Our Little Angel' 

as thats what we refer to him/her. 

Thank you so much hun for such a thoughtful gift. 

xxx


----------



## Klandagi

Angel Duncan

Oh god thank you so much.... YOU are an angel.... Thank you.


----------



## Drazic<3

Pinksnowball said:


> Just an idea but do you have a planned time for your balloon release???
> 
> i would like to send mine off at the same time iykwim ??
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs:

The official time is midnight, but I was thinking about releasing them during the day on Xmas eve, or at least whilst it's still a bit light and then releasing some lanterns at night. I guess around 4pm? Would that be okay for you? :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for all the kind messages girls, you are too sweet :hugs: :cry:

Dawny sweety, could I just have their names darling? :hugs:


----------



## RedRose19

> Edan Tama James-Golding
> Drazic James-Golding
> Angel Baby Wood
> Rex Barnes
> Lil One Barnes
> Angel baby Smith
> Taylor Repka
> Scout Repka
> Justice Hallé
> Sophie
> Phoebe Alexandra Snowball
> Ryan Peter Aldous
> Jamie O' shea
> Erin O' shea
> Baby Doddy
> Sebastian David Griffiths
> Jamie Louise Anderson
> Baby Taylor
> Dakota Templeton
> Baby Boo Rees
> Angel Thomas
> Angel Baby Hall
> Rowan Maddox
> Ruby Eckersall
> Angel Baby Binns
> Angel Hallett
> Angel Baby Beanie
> Angel Button
> Lily Hill
> Angel Baby King
> Angel Baby Luntley 1
> Angel Baby Luntley 2
> Alex Smith
> Ickle Bubs Boyce
> Beau Hunter
> Baby Angel Amshoff
> Baby Angel Maris
> Mazariche Maris
> Baby Breckon
> Charlie Greasby
> Baby Roughton
> Rocky Donald
> Ruby Donald
> Angel Robson
> Angel Nichols Hurrell
> Bubble Bean Munro
> Angel O'Reilly
> Angel Dada
> Angel Delo
> Jesse Mullin-Tomblin
> Skye Bishop
> Our Little Angel
> Angel Duncan



such a long list :cry: :cry: :cry: sleep tight little angels... :sadangel:

i feel so emotional seeing that list.... :(


----------



## dawny690

Its hard to see that list it is soo long and not many of us here really it makes me sad to think that list is much longer in reality :cry: xxxx


----------



## Scally

Could u please add Elmo Jordan to your list please. Thank you, such a lovely idea x


----------



## hedgewitch

how lovely, please will you add my beautiful angels and my daughter who passed away in july, Lilly-Maye Britland, we had been trying for 6 years and have lost 16 by m/c between 8-12 weeks and then ectopic at ten weeks and then Lilly-Maye at 34+3 weeks all one after the other, thankyou,xxx


----------



## Tulip

hedgewitch said:


> how lovely, please will you add my beautiful angels and my daughter who passed away in july, Lilly-Maye Britland, we had been trying for 6 years and have lost 16 by m/c between 8-12 weeks and then ectopic at ten weeks and then Lilly-Maye at 34+3 weeks all one after the other, thankyou,xxx

Welcome sweetie :hugs:
I'm going to do the lantern at the weekend hopefully to light the way for them xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Welcome sweetie :hugs:
> I'm going to do the lantern at the weekend hopefully to light the way for them xx

that is beautiful, how are you my sweet, i know thats a dumb question......i'm sorry, sending you love Nic,xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hedgewitch, I can't imagine what you have been though, I simply can't. I will be sending the balloons up during the day, and lanterns at night. Should have piccis up during Xmas time :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

thankyou so so much for including my angels, i miss them all terribly as i know you all miss your angels too, i just wish i could stop parents from going through this, i know thats not possible but if i had one wish that would be it, to stop other mummies and daddies and sisters, brothers etc from experiencing such devastating pain. i have the same wish this christmas as you all, to have our angels back home with us. you are doing a wonderful thing for us all, many thanks and Brightest Blessings,xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you for your kind words, blessed be. I hope you get your miracle soon :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi didnt want u to think im ignoring this thread, my due date was 20th Jan 2010 and hubby saw this thread and suggested we release two balloons pink and blue on 20th Jan for our angel. Thanks so much for the idea. xxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Drazic<3 said:


> Pinksnowball said:
> 
> 
> Just an idea but do you have a planned time for your balloon release???
> 
> i would like to send mine off at the same time iykwim ??
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> The official time is midnight, but I was thinking about releasing them during the day on Xmas eve, or at least whilst it's still a bit light and then releasing some lanterns at night. I guess around 4pm? Would that be okay for you? :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thats fantastic xx Thank you xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Please can you do this for me, all 5 of my fluffybabies. My ectopic makes me angry even though I was pregnant I didnt have a choice it was it or me :cry:


----------



## RedRose19

hedgewitch said:


> thankyou so so much for including my angels, i miss them all terribly as i know you all miss your angels too, i just wish i could stop parents from going through this, i know thats not possible but if i had one wish that would be it, to stop other mummies and daddies and sisters, brothers etc from experiencing such devastating pain. i have the same wish this christmas as you all, to have our angels back home with us. you are doing a wonderful thing for us all, many thanks and Brightest Blessings,xxx


im really sorry for all your losses :cry::cry: 

BIG :hugs::hugs: hun


----------



## Amos2009

If it's not too late, Drazic can you add my two angel babies? Baby Tweety and Baby Byrd....I think this is a wonderful thing you are doing :hugs:


----------



## Parkep

Oh hun what you are doing is amazing!! brings tears to my eyes thank you SO much if its not too late can you add my baby on there? I didnt really have a name for my little boy but we called him Sea Monkey thank you so so much hun!!


----------



## CurlySue

I'd like to add my twins, Chloe and Leo. I have no idea if they were a boy and a girl but a psychic told me "You will get pregnant with twins, a boy and a girl, on the sixth month" - and this was June. Good enough for me.


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Can i add my angel please. Lost at eleven weeks but loved forever. I got my :bfp: Christmas Eve last year so this would be a lovely thing to do.

Hope Rose xxxxxx

Thank you for caring xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

All added, thanks girls :hugs:

Will be away this weekend, and might not get online much. If I don't add the babes then please don't worry, they will be added before Xmas eve :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

have a lovely weekend away.


----------



## WinterKage

Please add mine hun, its Baby Wi-Me xxx


----------



## stuffymuffy

what a lovely idea, would you mind adding my little blessing? I lost my angel when I was 6 weeks along, I know it's not very far long but I'll remember my first little blessing forever. 
Baby Casey


----------



## hedgewitch

Kayleigh Lou said:


> Can i add my angel please. Lost at eleven weeks but loved forever. I got my :bfp: Christmas Eve last year so this would be a lovely thing to do.
> 
> Hope Rose xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for caring xxxx

i am sorry for your pain, i also found out christmas day we were expecting, sending you hugs,x


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

hedgewitch said:


> Kayleigh Lou said:
> 
> 
> Can i add my angel please. Lost at eleven weeks but loved forever. I got my :bfp: Christmas Eve last year so this would be a lovely thing to do.
> 
> Hope Rose xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for caring xxxx
> 
> i am sorry for your pain, i also found out christmas day we were expecting, sending you hugs,xClick to expand...

Thank you. I knew it would be hard around my due date and when the 1st yr mark of when i lost bubs comes around but i never really thought about my :bfp: day. But the more people asked me what i did last yr the more i thought of it.

Thinking of you too hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Strawberries

Hi, if its not too late can I add my angel? Logan Docherty x


----------



## Jellyt

I think it's lovely what you're doing. Could I add my angel babies? Two were early m/cs and one was a bit later but we never named her, it was too upsetting. Baby Rieley <3.


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Hello this is a beutiful idea :cry: could you add my angel please "Kaden Ross" xXx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Can you add my angel please? My MMC was only recent :( Please can the name be "winter"


----------



## maratobe

this is an amazing idea! thank you sooo much!!
could you please add my angels to the list??
'Goldsmith Angels xx'

thank you!


----------



## eclipse

Hi Drazic. Can you write Heidi's Angel on the yellow balloon? Even though its been a few years now, I think about that one a lot, especially as I watch Liam get bigger and wonder what could've been. :)


----------



## janie0

Wow, what a thoughtful idea. Thank you so much xoxo

Please add Baby Bradley


----------



## wish2bmama

I love this idea. Could you add me please? My mmc was in Aug at 9 weeks. Baby Murdough. Thank you so much for this kind act. :hugs:


----------



## JCIC

What a lovely idea,I would love you to add mine, Baby Carr x


----------



## LunaBean

That's a lovely idea, can you add my baby too please, Ethan Oliver xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

i have already added my angel to the list but i was wondering if you could add another for me.

i work on a childrens ward in a hospital and today a 6 week only baby died :cry: it was awful :(

so could you please add angel Phoebe to your list, 

thank you so much hun


----------



## hb1

This is a lovely idea, if you wouldn't mind adding Baby Turner - we lost our bean just over a week ago and are devastated


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, all added :hugs:


----------



## wanabamummy

Crikey drazic you really have a big job here!! It's sooo soo sad so many angels. Wen I lost ickle bubs I really thoght I was on my own , it was just me. But there are so many of us. 

Thanks again for doing this xxxx :hugs: xx


----------



## maybabydoll

I've not been on here for a while and have just seen this - such a beautiful idea. If there is time, please could you possibly add "Little Laing" too.

Thanks for doing this x x

:flower:


----------



## wldgreen

Drazic<3 said:


> Dear girlies,
> 
> You have probably seen on facebook or elsewhere the campaign for angel mummies and their families to release balloons on Christmas Eve for their angels.
> 
> We decided we are going to get down to the beach and release one for Edan, one for Drazic and we would also like to release one for all the angels for the girls here. Of course, I won't do it without your permission, but if you could reply with the names(s) of your angel(s) and we will add them to the balloon. I'll post piccies after Xmas.
> 
> If your precious angels don't have names, I could just put 'X's angel' or maybe 'angel 'surname' or something?
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound bad or horrible, we just thought it would be a nice thing to do.
> 
> With love,
> :hugs:
> -x-
> 
> EDIT - just to clarify, I wasn't planning on doing a balloon for each baby - not because I woudn't love to - but because logistically me carrying over 50 balloons filled with helium to the windy beach sounds like a bad idea! Also, environmentally and financially sadly it wouldn't be possible. However, all the babies names will be written across a bunch of nice, large, helium balloons and they can all travel together, looking after each other. I will launch these during the day so we can get decent pictures, then at night launch three lanterns - I have just brought these from ebay - one pink, one blue and one yellow to cover all our angels. I will post piccies after Xmas for you all, but I will try and get as many good ones as possible. If you would like me to change anything, or think about something different for your angel, please let me know. With love, :hugs: and healing :kiss:
> 
> :angel: Angels balloon name list :angel:
> 
> Edan Tama James-Golding
> Drazic James-Golding
> Angel Baby Wood
> Rex Barnes
> Lil One Barnes
> Angel baby Smith
> Taylor Repka
> Scout Repka
> Justice Hallé
> Sophie
> Phoebe Alexandra Snowball
> Ryan Peter Aldous
> Jamie O' shea
> Erin O' shea
> Baby Doddy
> Sebastian David Griffiths
> Jamie Louise Anderson
> Baby Taylor
> Dakota Templeton
> Baby Boo Rees
> Angel Thomas
> Angel Baby Hall
> Rowan Maddox
> Ruby Eckersall
> Angel Baby Binns
> Angel Hallett
> Angel Baby Beanie
> Angel Button
> Lily Hill
> Angel Baby King
> Angel Baby Luntley 1
> Angel Baby Luntley 2
> Alex Smith
> Ickle Bubs Boyce
> Beau Hunter
> Baby Angel Amshoff
> Baby Angel Maris
> Mazariche Maris
> Baby Breckon
> Charlie Greasby
> Baby Roughton
> Rocky Donald
> Ruby Donald
> Angel Robson
> Angel Nichols Hurrell
> Bubble Bean Munro
> Angel O'Reilly
> Angel Dada
> Angel Delo
> Jesse Mullin-Tomblin
> Skye Bishop
> Our Little Angel
> Angel Duncan
> Hedgewitch's beautiful angels
> Lilly-Maye Britland
> Elmo Jordan
> Fluffys beautiful Fluffybabies
> Baby Tweety
> Baby Byrd
> Jamie
> Sea Monkey
> Chloe and Leo
> Hope Rose
> Baby Turner
> Angel Phoebe
> Ethan Oliver
> Baby Carr
> Baby Murdough
> Baby Bradley
> Heidi's Angel
> Goldsmith Angels
> Winter
> Kaden Ross
> Baby Rieley
> Baby Wi-Me
> Baby Casey
> Logan Docherty
> Dawn & John's Angels
> (x2 angels on PM - note to self!)
> :angel:
> ​

Chloe Fox please and thank you so much


----------



## Wishfull

What a lovely thing you are doing. I havent been on here for a while lost my angel oct 08, and this would have been my babys 1st christmas, and this site and all the lovely ladies got me through the nightmare with a little more ease. I maybe to late but if you could please add "Baby Cunningham" would very much appretiate it.xxx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks again Drazic. Hope you are enjoying your break away xx


----------



## MrsGaSp

I'm sorry if this is too late but i have been debating this forever. Can you add Linke's Angel Babies it would be very much appreciated and I would be so grateful. You are amazing and thank you even if I'm too late.


----------



## Georgie90

i have never posted in the loss section before but i dont suppose you could do one for me? :cry: xxx


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thanks again for this hun, hope it goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you and all the angel babies too. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls, all added.

Of course Georgie, no problems. I am sad to have to welcome you to this part of the forum but it has been such an increadible source of support for me - I hope you find support here too. 

I got the balloons today - a huge tigger and pooh, a big smilie face, a purple star and a gold star. Going to start writing the names on now.

Loads of love,
:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

All written up and ready to go :)


----------



## debgreasby

Fantastic, can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## maybabydoll

Thanks for doing this x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Really appreciate you doing this for us hun, i am having an up and down weepy day, but staying positive. Don't want to think about what could have been, I want to think about what will be. x x 

Merry Christmas everyone, love and best wishes to you all x x


----------



## cazza22

I love this thread what a beautiful idea!!! U are so thoughtful hun x x can i add my 3 angels please? I like kitty didnt name my babies as i found it too hard & if friends named there babies the names i had chose for my angel bubs it would have been soul destroying hearing them call there names, as much as i really did want to name them :-( I will love them always my 3 iccles ones if you can just put "Cazza's Ray's of sunshine" is that ok??? Thank you sooooooooooo much hun x x x hugs x x x


----------



## Chilli

This is a lovely idea - I've been wondering what to do but going to visit the cold wet grave yard seems too painful. Can you add my angels : Soloman and Rosita. Thanks


----------



## Drazic<3

Added girls :hugs:

Just to let you know, I will be setting them off at 4pm tomorrow, then lanterns around midnight - one pink, one yellow, one blue. 

:hugs:


----------



## KA92

our beautiful babies

all safe together in heaven :cry:

thank you again :)


----------



## v2007

What a lovely thing your doing. :cry:

I have got my balloon for Taylor, but can i add her name to yours as well please??

V xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

will be thinking of you all at 4pm and midnight
x


----------



## Drazic<3

Will be going out soon girls for the balloon launch. Anymore angels to add?

https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/100_8445.jpg

Just a little snap of the balloons. I will get loads more. The one in the background is tigger and pooh. (edit - all the babies are on there, but the balloons have writing on both sides) :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you so much for doing this. It really means alot xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

I can see lily's name - awww sweetheart thankyou so much. This is amazing!!!

xxxx


----------



## v2007

Awww i see her name thank you. 

V xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless you xxx


----------



## scarlett83

Thank you so much for doing this xxx


----------



## tricky nicky

they llok amazing i wish i could be there when they go up!!


----------



## stephwiggy

I think i may be too late to add my bean ... either way its an amzing thing you have done....... safe trip angels


----------



## veganmum2be

aw katie, they are really lovely. : )


----------



## smidgen

they look great -thanks for doing this for us allxxx


----------



## cazza22

They look fab Drazic thank you so much for doing this its the most thoughtfull thing ever  sending love and best wishes to u this christmas x x x lov caz x x x


----------



## RedRose19

i just want to say thank you so much.. also i told oh what u did and he got abit emotional and wanted me to tell you thanks so much from him too... and hes sorry for everyones losses... :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Wiggy - I am sorry darling, the balloons have gone but I am going to do a yellow, blue and red lantern tonight and I will have all the babes, including yours in my heart when I do. :hugs:

Went well girls, was ready windy and cold! I got as good photos as I could and OH filmed so we will do the lanterns at midnight then upload all the piccis and do a youtube vid of the balloons and lanterns too if that doesn't sound lame? It was really beautiful, and all the balloons went together. Thank you for sharing your angels with me. Loads of hugs :hugs:

https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/100_8514.jpg

Sneaky picci :)


----------



## aviolet

awww sounds wonderful!! can't wait to see more pics and video! thank u again :hugs:


----------



## LunaBean

aww the balloons are lovely, thanks so much for doing this for us :)


----------



## LunaBean

ps...does anyone else see orbs in the pic of the balloons floating away...or is it just snowing?!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks so much hun :hugs: they look beautiful :cry:

i see them hun they cud be snow or rain... :shrug:


----------



## stephwiggy

cry - thank you babes xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This has given me tears and goosebumps. Your a kind person Drazic, Thanks x


----------



## Drazic<3

Lizzie_Moon said:


> ps...does anyone else see orbs in the pic of the balloons floating away...or is it just snowing?!

Blimey, I hadn't noticed them. It wasn't raining or snowing, and there were no lights near where we were. Wow :cry:


----------



## Scally

Thank you so much, it means so much x


----------



## KA92

ohmigod my babies name...gold balloon

my beautiful bubbas :D

thank you!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Thank you xxx

the orbs are really clear- our angels are with us always xx


----------



## shocker

Awww katie thank you sooo much for this, i saw rowans name on the balloon and i just welled up thank you so much, i got a paper lantern and im going to send it up at midnight for everyones angels and light a candle :hugs: xx


----------



## RedRose19

Drazic<3 said:


> Lizzie_Moon said:
> 
> 
> ps...does anyone else see orbs in the pic of the balloons floating away...or is it just snowing?!
> 
> Blimey, I hadn't noticed them. It wasn't raining or snowing, and there were no lights near where we were. Wow :cry:Click to expand...

:cry::cry: means all our bubbas have their own light... :cry: i feel so comforted by that...


----------



## Tulip

Thank you so much Katie... I see her name. Also found myself looking for the angels I feel I've become an extra guardian to this past couple of weeks - Charlie, Lily, Smidge's Ruby to name just a few. 

Thinking of you all and your angels tonight. Looking forward to seeing in 2010 where the RMC referrals will produce some answers, the TTCers will get that sticky, healthy BFP and the WTTers make the most of having a poor diet, lots to drink and late nights on the tiles while they can! Big kisses and much love to you mummies and fluttery kisses to the angels xxx


----------



## smidgen

thanks Katie - what a special person you are doing that for all our angel babies xx


----------



## debgreasby

Can't find the words so I'll just say a simple "thank you" XXX


----------



## SmileyShazza

Thank you so much Drazic (and your OH) for doing this.

Our angels will be up there watching over us xxx


----------



## shocker

I sent up the lantern to our angels :cry::cry::cry::cry:
It was the most beautiful thing ive ever seen, it seemed to burn so bright for so long and then suddenly it faded away :cry: It was so moving, Im sorry the pictures are awful but i had to use a friends phone to take them.
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/Clarice415/christmasevelantern3.jpg
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/Clarice415/christmasevelantern.jpg
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/Clarice415/christmasevelantern2.jpg
https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c133/Clarice415/christmasevelantern4.jpg
Hugs for all our angels today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## aviolet

Aww it looks beautiful, thanks, lots of angel hugs :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thank you so much for doing this Drazic....I tried to share this with OH, but he is not being very sensitive. Seems like everyone around me has moved on and feels like I should just forget.....never gonna happen


----------



## WinterKage

Thank you so much hun xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I have tears :cry:

This is beautiful. I know shes playing now.
Now im crying even more because its xmas and seeing my neices and nephews open there presents, mine wont get to do that next year :cry:
Shocker the lantern is beautiful and so are the balloons drazic. I know they didnt get lost on there way up now :)

Cant wait to see more pictures

Do you mind if i save them to my pc and upload to facebook? I will obviously credit you both for taking them :) xxxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Oh - it wont let me save them, is there any chance you could email me them????

I would like to get some of them framed aswell. [email protected] xx


----------



## Lincoln Girl

Drazic<3 said:


> Lizzie_Moon said:
> 
> 
> ps...does anyone else see orbs in the pic of the balloons floating away...or is it just snowing?!
> 
> Blimey, I hadn't noticed them. It wasn't raining or snowing, and there were no lights near where we were. Wow :cry:Click to expand...

our angels were there!!!!


----------



## Georgie90

thank you...:cries:

i have come upstairs by myself...its all too hard to handle today...my sister has her LO and im just so agrivated...x


----------



## shocker

Hope your all doing ok today, its been a lot harder than i thought it would be :( I also would love the pics of the balloons but cant save it, drazic do you have facebook? And lotty i have you on facebook so i'll upload and you can copy them from there :hugs:


----------



## lolly25

Hi drazic thanks you for doing this x x x x


----------



## aviolet

ditto about wanting copies :hugs:


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Thank you so much. They are beautiful!! The Orbs make it even more special xxx


----------



## maratobe

thank you sooo much hunny!! this means so much to hubby and i!
<3


----------



## eclipse

Did you post on youtube yet? I can't wait to see. THanks so much for doing that Katie, great job! :) That was a big project but really amazing of you to do for everyone. It saddens me to see all the names as well of course, but brings me happiness and peace to watch the balloons and lanterns float away and the orbs are just amazing. Of course, would expect nothing less. :hug:


----------



## chachadada

Drazic<3 said:


> Will be going out soon girls for the balloon launch. Anymore angels to add?
> 
> https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/100_8445.jpg
> 
> Just a little snap of the balloons. I will get loads more. The one in the background is tigger and pooh. (edit - all the babies are on there, but the balloons have writing on both sides) :hugs:

Your amazing, i hope u have a lovely pregnancy huni x


----------



## selina3127

thank you so much, you are wonderful xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, thanks for all the kind messages. Sorry for the delay, I am still at my mums and I can't get my laptop online here. Just on my phone. I have finished the balloons vid. Will uplad all the pics to Photobucket and give you all the sign ins. Leave it with me. So sorry for the delay. Bloody laptops x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Thankyou darling :hugs: :kiss: your such an angel :cry: I see the orbs too its our angels meeting the balloons to play with them :D xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,
Hurrah! On a laptop and sending things across via memory stick. Gosh I HATE not having the interwebz on mine! It really was so beautiful. Really peaceful. I have spent the last few days making the youtube vid - I am sorry if it's rubbish! I am not that good with movie creation! Just thought it would be a nice way to send it to you all. I have the link but it keeps saying 'movie still processing' so hopefully it won't be much longer!

I am uploading all the piccies to photobucket right now. I thought it would be the easiest way for people to take and upload what they like if I just put them all on there. I have the films of the lanterns and piccis too on my camera - will try and find a card reader here tonight. 

Sorry it's been so long. :dohh:

The photobucket link is www.photobucket.com, the username is balloons09 and the password is babyandbump - If noone could change it that would be great! (I am doing them right now, so more and more should be added.) 

The youtube link is (EDIT - removed until upload is finished, I don't want you to wash it skipping!) but it is not working right now. Should be up soon though, how long does youtube take to upload? Anyone know? Hopefully it won't be much longer.

We put up the three lanterns. First one went beautiful, the second went down and then up, and the third went over the front of my parents house and settled down in there garden so we ran through and my stepdad said 'don't set it off here, it will get stuck in the trees' - so naturally, we ignored him and the sweet little thing did get stuck in the tree! I was sad for a min, thinking it was some kind of bad omen with this new baby, or bad sign but then I saw how my family were laughing and giggling and it actually seemed like a really sweet moment - maybe our babies mischevious nature coming out to play! It is still stuck in their neighbours tree. They were hoping it would burn it down as they hate it. :rofl: 

I hope I didn't let you down girls. Much love. :kiss:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thanks so much xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I THINK the vid is working now - it is still saying processing, but it is working for me. 

Hope SO much you like it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_uKcVnHz6E


----------



## dawny690

Katie babe you could never ever let us down the video is beautiful your very talented I have tears building up just watching in just in my throat and the pics are beautiful too :cry: thankyou so much babe love the writing in the sand :cloud9: you look so happy considering :kiss: :hugs: hope your ok darling love ya xxxxx


----------



## dawny690

ps if you type balloon launch into you tube it comes up as well xxxx


----------



## aviolet

WOWOWOW! :thumbup: this is SO BEAUTIFUL :cry: :flower: I can't thank u enough! The video was wonderfully made - and it made me SOB :cry: it was so touching!! I almost felt like all our babies were grown up and flying away with the balloons, now I'm having separation anxiety :laugh2: really it was a beautiful thing, and you and your OH deserve all the love in the world for doing this for us :hugs: Loved the photos too - and the writing in the sand, so unexpected and hopeful :flow: I've saved a bunch of the pix and am specifically printing out a photo of the balloons with a clear shot of Justice's name to put in her scrapbook. :cry: :hugs: thanks again!!

and lol the story about the lanterns is so cute! like you said, those are our mischievous little ones playing games :hugs:

*edit* I've just ordered about 22 prints and am having them delivered so I can put them in a little photo album! :) it is so special what you've done and I will cherish it!


----------



## stephwiggy

wow - cant see to type atm - just wow


----------



## Amos2009

OMG....That was absolutely beautiful!! You are so sweet to do this for us...when I saw Baby Byrd on the balloon, it really hit me hard. I can't say thank you enough. :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

The videos beautiful. Thankyou :)

As for the pictures - my OH's laptop is gay, and wont load some pages, photbucket happens to be one so i'll have to wait till monday when i'm home :(

xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm so so glad you liked it girls. I was worried I wouldn't do your bubbas justice. Thanks for sharing them with me and I will pop the lantern piccis up sometime in the next few days :hugs:


----------



## Rumpskin

This was such a wonderful, selfless thing to do darling and I know how much it meant to us Angel mummys.

Thank you so much.

Kisses for all the angels xxx


----------



## selina3127

omg how beautiful i am in floods of tears again, thank you sooooooooooo much again hun i think you and your oh are 2 amazing people xxxxxx


----------



## KA92

thank you

saw my bubbas again on the vid...gave all angels a kissy and a wave :)

hoping oh will arrive tonight i can show him...but thanks from us both! Your someone special :)


----------



## shocker

cried my eyes out watching it, far too many names thanks sooooo much it was beautiful :hugs: xx


----------



## Diggydog

drazic and your OH thank so much, your video was so touching it had me in tears. :cry:

maria xx


----------



## Tulip

Thanks so much you two, it was beautiful and Katie the vid's perfect - great choice of song too. The close-up of you looking down at the balloons makes me cry.

Much love xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I was worried that close up looked really orcestrated and posed, it was just a snap OH took! No diva here! :rofl: I am over the moon you all like it. So chuffed :hugs:


----------



## Wishfull

Just watched the youtube vid. You are amazing cant thank you enough for what you've done. Your such a lovely person for doing this. seen my babys name on a gold balloon on the pics in photo bucket. Thank you.xxx


----------



## aviolet

Drazic<3 said:


> I was worried that close up looked really orcestrated and posed, it was just a snap OH took! No diva here! :rofl: I am over the moon you all like it. So chuffed :hugs:

lol, aw!! that was one of my favorite pictures, it was so touching! :cry:


----------



## analyticalema

Thank you so much! Xx


----------



## Jellyt

That was beautiful, thank you so much! xxx


----------



## bbb2009

this is so amazing! i appreciate it so much...thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## RedRose19

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> Hurrah! On a laptop and sending things across via memory stick. Gosh I HATE not having the interwebz on mine! It really was so beautiful. Really peaceful. I have spent the last few days making the youtube vid - I am sorry if it's rubbish! I am not that good with movie creation! Just thought it would be a nice way to send it to you all. I have the link but it keeps saying 'movie still processing' so hopefully it won't be much longer!
> 
> I am uploading all the piccies to photobucket right now. I thought it would be the easiest way for people to take and upload what they like if I just put them all on there. I have the films of the lanterns and piccis too on my camera - will try and find a card reader here tonight.
> 
> Sorry it's been so long. :dohh:
> 
> The photobucket link is www.photobucket.com, the username is balloons09 and the password is babyandbump - If noone could change it that would be great! (I am doing them right now, so more and more should be added.)
> 
> The youtube link is (EDIT - removed until upload is finished, I don't want you to wash it skipping!) but it is not working right now. Should be up soon though, how long does youtube take to upload? Anyone know? Hopefully it won't be much longer.
> 
> We put up the three lanterns. First one went beautiful, the second went down and then up, and the third went over the front of my parents house and settled down in there garden so we ran through and my stepdad said 'don't set it off here, it will get stuck in the trees' - so naturally, we ignored him and the sweet little thing did get stuck in the tree! I was sad for a min, thinking it was some kind of bad omen with this new baby, or bad sign but then I saw how my family were laughing and giggling and it actually seemed like a really sweet moment - maybe our babies mischevious nature coming out to play! It is still stuck in their neighbours tree. They were hoping it would burn it down as they hate it. :rofl:
> 
> I hope I didn't let you down girls. Much love. :kiss:

thanks so much hunni :cry:


----------



## lolly25

:cry::cry::cry: Katie that was beautiful thank you so much for doing this x x x x :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KA92

so lovely :cry:

:hug:


----------



## BeanieBaby

Thank you so much huni, this is soooo amazing! Have just watched the vid with my OH :cry: and we both wanted to thank you for doing such a beautiful thing for all of us and all our angel babies, we can't thank you enough. xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

You are so so welcome girls. I hope, in some tiny way, it helped a little bit. If it just made you smile, that's enough. We just wanted to give us all a happy thought at Xmas. Loads of hugs and love :kiss:


----------



## KKSARAH

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs:Thank you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wldgreen

I am very touched by this, and want to thank you so much for including all of our Angels. Hugs!


----------



## wldgreen

I saw my angels name on your balloon and it made me cry, however I see she is playing with many angel babies. Thank you so much, you are a beautiful person! hugs


----------



## im_mi

i cant thank you enough for doing this. You are truly an amazing person :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Hoolie

what a lovely idea Drazic.

Am sorry to have missed it.

Alex


----------



## Pyrrhic

That was so beautiful. You and your OH and incredibly kind people :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

So beautiful. At midnight, the incoming of 2010, someone nearby let off Chinese lanterns, slowly trailing their way across the sky. There must have been fifty at least, little orange firelights mingling with the stars. I imagined they were all of our angels, lighting up the darkness and floating off where they needed to be.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much girls. We will be doing the same next year and all your angels will be in our hearts and thoughts always. Here is to a happy and healthy 2010 for us all. Loads of love :hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

thankyouso much Draz!!!! they're beautiful! i shed some tears alright, very touching...
and i downloaded the picture of you, your hubby and the balloons too, to show my future
kid(s) "look, these are the nice ppl who let up a balloon for your brother"

i saw a balloon in our town, just randomly hanging under a tree
it was december 24 so i felt the urge to stop the car (lots of traffic) and go
check what the card said that came with it, but for a moment i was convinced it
was one of yours... untill i saw more of them in town and discovered they were a
publicity stunt from a car company

regardless... i wonder where they are now... :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, that is so sweet. Thanks hun. :hugs:

We are going to do some more lanterns tonight for new years. I'll put them online too with the other ones I forgot to do :hugs:


----------



## Las78

Hun, the pictures are fantastic, I cried looking at them - thank you both so much for doing this, you are so kind x


----------

